# CFL-How many watts for ceg and for flower?



## sizzamm (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a cab that measures 21x22x28" tall..I was wandering how much wattage/lumens would be best for vegative growth and flowering.


----------



## sizzamm (Aug 3, 2007)

it is for 1 plant using SCRoG


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 3, 2007)

In my asking around and talking with some of these great folks, It has been seriously suggested that I go with a min of 3500 - 5000 Lumens per sq foot of a  growbox.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 3, 2007)

exactly how many lumens does 1 cfl light produce??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

If i'm not mistaken, a 26w puts off 1700 lumens.


----------



## triprey (Aug 4, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> If i'm not mistaken, a 26w puts off 1700 lumens.


 
That is correct.  Do not forget you need 5600K for veg and 2400K for flower. Or as close as you can get!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Aug 8, 2007)

Go with 6500k bulbs for vegging.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 9, 2007)

actually my 25 watts puts out 2k in lumens while my 13 watts puts out like 900 hundred depends on the coating on your cfl's and brand its also depends on the reflector on top


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 9, 2007)

So 2 answer your questions 2 25watts for each square foot is more then enough for veg and even if u get bloom 25 watts there good im using about 4k lumens and got a 2 foot GDP plant :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 9, 2007)

triprey said:
			
		

> That is correct.  Do not forget you need 5600K for veg and 2400K for flower. Or as close as you can get!



mind if i chime in?
I found a mix works out best...try to cover the whole spectrum. (2) "cool" whites and at least one "soft" white get the entire spectrum for veg.. always try to imitate the sun per the season it should be in. IMHO.
sorry stoned...but thought i'd add.


----------

